# John Deere 530



## SvetlikFarms (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a John Deere 530 I'm having a problem taking off the clutch pulley. The two bearings inside the clutch pulley are shot and need to be replaced. I have everything taken off but I can not get the clutch pulley off of the crank shaft. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the same problem on my 1950 B; cannot get the clutch pulley off. Mine is fixed to the shaft; must be frozen bearings. Here is a link to a thread I started last year at the very bottom I talk about my frozen clutch pulley issue. I have not had time to get back to this problem - please let us know if you get the pulley off. Good luck - I feel your pain


----------



## Scarbelly (Jul 9, 2013)

DForal said:


> I have the same problem on my 1950 B; cannot get the clutch pulley off. Mine is fixed to the shaft; must be frozen bearings. Here is a link to a thread I started last year at the very bottom I talk about my frozen clutch pulley issue. I have not had time to get back to this problem - please let us know if you get the pulley off. Good luck - I feel your pain


I have a 1951 B that I am restoring. Tell me your problem and I will be happy to help you get that pulley off.


----------

